# club vacances port royal, quebec city



## nerodog (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi, wondered if anyone has ever stayed here ?? No reviews listed !! Saw it pop up on the ongoing searches... any thoughts ??? thanks!


----------



## CHANA (Jul 8, 2007)

Did you check out the website?  If this hotel is right where I think it is, you'll be in for a treat.  The location will be everything.  If you like an European atmosphere and charm, you'll love Quebec City.  I'm pretty sure the hotel is in the "old" part of the city, so this will be the heart of all the culture.  Quebec City happens to be one of my favorite cities in Canada.  I have nothing be wonderful things to say about the food/restaurants as well.  

Unfortunately, I have not been to the hotel, but I am very familiar with the area.  Check tripadvisor to see if there's more information for the hotel.  I wasn't aware that there was a hotel for "vieux Quebec", but now that I know, I'm going to put a search-in for it.  From my experience, I have always found the hotel rooms in Quebec City to be on the smaller scale.  Sometime they even call it "european size", so I suggest you call to ask for dimensions.

My only caution is when you plan to visit Quebec City.  In the summer it's wonderful to wander around, however, if you're going in the winter and the hotel is considered in the lower part, there's lots of walking UP-HILL on snow and possibly ice.  I strongly suggest you give them a call to to find out exactly how long the walk is to Chateau Frontenac and then you'll be able to gage distance to the "main" part of the area for shopping and restaurants.   Enjoy.


----------

